

Ask HN: What is your preference for sketching layouts - rnl

What software or process do you use when designing something new e.g. a new site or a procedure your users will be going through while using your software?<p>I use PowerPoint for creating layouts and pen &amp; paper to visualize the interaction processes.
======
zachlatta
I've used Balsamiq Mockups in the past and it's been absolutely swell.

------
ceekay
Paper and pencil. Don't constrain yourself with tools.

